# MN Fishing Opener



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am actually going to miss an opener for the first time since 1988 when I was in school in Chicago. I am actually going back to Chicago for a meeting for continuing education. We normally open on Lida with seining our own shiners on Friday, fishing off the dock at midnight after the poker game, and then out on the lake at a pretty early hour!! WHere is everyone else opening up this year? I am not looking to hear how ND residents shouldn't be fishing MN, just looking to see where everyone will be fishing and some of your traditions!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

We'll be up at our cabin near Longville, SE of Leech Lake. Usually, the opener is Mothers Day Weekend, so we usually go the weekend after. This year it is weird, because the opener is the weekend after Mothers Day, so we won't be able to fish for Northerns and Walleye the day we get there, we have to wait til Saturday. We usually hammer the 3/4 - 1 lb bluegills and sunfish in the shallows. We also hammer the Northerns in the shallow, clear water, which is a lot of fun. And of course, we spend time chasing the elusive walleye. We don't get up to the cabin all that much, so I have a hard time trying to find where the eyes hang out. We usually end up with a few though. Good luck. I'll post up results sunday when I get back.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

For the second opener in a row, I am stuck up in Grand Forks for graduation. Thankfully this time it is mine.

I'll get to Detroit Lakes next weekend though!

Tight lines and good luck. Looks like more unstable weather on the way.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i ordered a new nitro bass boat and they said it would be here by the opener but the delivery date has been set back to around the 21st. i don't plan on going until my boat gets here. besides i'm a bassfisherman at heart and that won't be open anyway.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

goin' up to winnie or cutfoot to do some "COMBAT FISHIN'"-----NOT!!!!! Too many citiots and NR's to deal with on opener.I'll just go to my favorite spot for opener,which is the MISSISSIPPI RIVER by Grand Rapids,Mn.It's only about a 10 min. drive from my house.The eyes arent huge,16-18 in. but when ya find 'em they are starvin'!!!Hope everyone has a good opener,and I always got room in the boat for one more person if anyone wants to go.All I fish for usually is eyes,or crappies when they're hot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This will be the first time missing the opener since I picked up a rod that I'm aware of. My wife is graduating from Pharm School at NDSU on Saturday so I'll be wrapped up with that (oh, and 2 weddings that weekend - who gets married on opener?!?!  )

If the moons align right I'll be out on Sunday on our lake in N. Becker County. Always a guaranteed limit on opener the past 7 years and the crappies are hot right now to boot. I'm sure Eric will be pounding them hard all day Saturday.....and remember Eric, hide your buoys this year!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like you guys need a GPS.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Damn snowflake, we were in your town all day yesterday and today, spent the night in the super8. We should've hooked up. Oh well, next time for sure.  Try catchin some eyes and post up later!!!!


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

#1,you should've given me a call,we could've went sucker spearin',or bar hoppin,or both!!S-8 is in G.R.,only a click or two down the road.A buddy of mine went to the river last eve. for crappies and said the eyes were real hungry so he moved around alot but same story wherever he went!Should be a good opener for yours truly.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Had plans for Walleyes with a buddy and his wife. Unfortunately she recently decided to move to greener pastures. So it looks like chores around the house this weekend, maybe chase some Trout on Sunday if I'm lucky and try to get out sometime mid-week.


----------



## birddog1311 (May 11, 2004)

I'll be out on Cass Lake for opener, a tradition for about 10 years now. Normally we hammer the eyes during the evening and the crappies during the day! This year with this goofy weather (snow yesterday and 33 degrees this a.m.) it could be interesting, walleyes should still be near moving water but the crappies could be tough to find.
Hopefully we can find them! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MN Fisher (May 12, 2004)

I will be going to our cabin on Pelican Lake in Grant County. Haven't had the greatest openers in the last few years but don't go _just_ for the fishing! :beer: Haven't missed an opener in over 20 years (not even when I graduated college...they mailed my degree later)!

It was funny this year, my wife was scheduled to work and was able to spend the first Mother's Day in 10 years with her mother, then switched weekends to come to the lake for opener...  priorities!

Good luck to one and all!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Like Chris said I will be opening on the folk's lake. Actually Chris I'll make you a deal, I'll hide the bouys if you agree not to touch the trolling motor  Anyway will be out all day both days and with the weather etc. will be working a a still presentation with jigs and lindys.....


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

This year my opener will be spent watching my girlfriend graduate. Then packing and moving home for the summer. That's alright though, I am living with my brother near Annandale so there will be plenty of fishing opportunities on clearwater and the 30 other lakes in the area after this weekend.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The last 2 years I have spent opener at Lake of the Woods (SpringSteel Resort) which has been a little on the cool side and I have heard of the better fishing is soon after I leave. So this year I'm holding off till the 27th and hopefully enjoying warmer weather and better fishing for a straight week and half !!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

4 of us are going upto Devils Lake for the weekend. We are staying away from the maddness! First trip of the new year so I am pretty stoked! I am actually missing my graduation for it!!!A college Grad now...?WOW! Never thought I would be saying that!!!
Congrads to NJSIMONSON on your graduation as well!

Good luck to all, and Eric, let Christian man the helm for a bit! Just keep your eyes on him like you would Chris :lol: ! He might actually put you on more fish? Well good luck to you guys!!!

Mav...


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You should have seen him this last weekend for crappies Mav!!! Although the attention span is about 20 minutes :-?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a few places to go on thanks to some fantastic information from you great folks here on this site! I love this place!

First outing for Son and I for an 'opener'. We have some pictures in the photo album and I am hoping to add more on Monday! These are special times to build with our kids. Anyone want one of mine to go with you? J.K. :lol:

Good luck to you all and lets keep the info going on the 'Fishing Reports'.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> 4 of us are going upto Devils Lake for the weekend. We are staying away from the maddness! First trip of the new year so I am pretty stoked! I am actually missing my graduation for it!!!A college Grad now...?WOW! Never thought I would be saying that!!!
> Congrads to NJSIMONSON on your graduation as well!


Better make that 6. And yes, I missed my graduation last year too. Hmm... I wonder where I was. I'll be a hell of a time.


----------

